

Microsoft woos disgruntled Google users with full-page newspaper ads - DaveMebs
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/microsoft-courts-disaffected-google-users-fullpage-newspaper-ads

======
sidcool
Microsoft is one of the biggest investors in facebook. That's weird, isn't it?

